# Police shoot dog!!



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

This video just completely broke my heart, made me angry and disgusted at the same time!!







Hawthorne Police Department
Address: 12501 Hawthorne Blvd, Hawthorne, CA 90250, United States
Phone:+1 310-349-2700


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my !!! Why did I watch it??? Just sickening!! We're they arresting the man for taking pictures with his phone??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok I watched this video earlier - and as much as I love all dogs, if I had a gun in my hands and I had a rottie lunging at me the way the officers did, I probably would have shot also. It doesn't make it right, but having seen first hand the damage dogs can do, I probably would have reacted the same way the officer did. 

If anyone is to blame, it's the @sshole owner who put the dog in that position. I couldnt' figure out the whole story but it seemed like he was being a cocky jerk and 'made' the cops come after him. And yes he put the dog away but he had to have known that the dog could jump out of the car. 

I know there may be some who disagree with me, but after watching the video, shooting the dog seemed to be a last resort. It wasn't until the dog jumped at them that he was shot. So sad but again, I can't really blame the cops or the dog, I blame the owner.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG,I cried,OMG... !


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

It seemed to me that the officer stepped toward the dog before the dog jumped up. I'm not sure that i saw any viciousness in the dog or that it seemed an attack of any kind. I certainly didn't feel it warranted the immediate shooting, or shooting to kill! Also, why is this man being arrested for video taping? There is sound on the recording. I was not able to hear the man even addressing the officers. Is it now illegal to video tape police??

I'm sorry to have put that image in your mind (and heart) deborah  I am still feeling pretty yuck about it myself


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

So sad. My husband is a police officer and animal lover. He would not have shot a dog unless there was no choice. The dog did look like it was lunging, but I cried. It wasn't the animals fault.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

It is not illegal in Alabama to video a police officer. If you follow procedure there is no need to worry about videos, etc.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I think I scared Mia....when the officer shot the dog I started crying and she beelined it up the steps and into my face. She was crying too, poor thing.*

*I didn't understand the whole story, but it looks to me like the guy put his dog in danger...he had to known that the dog could get out of the window and maybe go after the cops. All this guy was doing was video taping the officers which isn't against the law.* 

*The dog didn't appear to be all that threatening until the one officer lunged at him first...They didn't have to kill the dog...that was sad...he was a beautiful Rottie...and just doing what Rotties do best...protect their owner.*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This just horrified me. The poor dog was just trying to protect his owner which is usual. I think there was a lot of time between when the dog got out and the dog was shot that the dog was non-aggressive and did not have to be shot. The guy appeared to have just been shooting video -- he didn't murder someone, he didn't rape someone, he was not a threat other than with his camera. I don't' even understand why they cuffed him but if they gave him a chance he could have controlled his dog who was walking perfectly beside him every other inch of video. Very sad. :smcry: Don't know how he'll live with himself after this.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think the guy wouldn't get back behind police lines, not that he was filming (because the guy filming the guy getting arrested wasn't harrassed) 

Now if the cops had shot the dog the second it got near them, that would have been totally unjustified - but it looked like the cops were trying to get ahold of the leash and the dog lunged - not the dog or the officers fault - the owner of the dog is at fault here, IMO.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

This video made me so upset...I am sorry I watched it because I am at work and crying.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That was utterly repulsive all around. You know what made me really sick...the surfer-dude-moron-jerks who were having such a jolly good time filming the whole thing. They were:exploding: LAUGHING


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

OMG!! Let me the gun I will kill that polisman, mather f..er is afraid of dogs. Dog didn't bite him till that one start shaking his hands infront of him. He didn't even made first shout in air!!! I would shout his knees first, then elbows, then shoulder and wait till he will bleed out. Idiot!!!!!! He works for police, he MUST to control himself!! He MUST learn how to work with dogs!!! That was dog abused, he didn't shout in dog's heart and head, instead he let dog  die in pain. The dog was protecting his owner!! Come on , what is wrong with world??????????? I will die now, OMG!! I was better not to see this video..... please give me closer up picture of that idiot, and I will make woodo (or how you call it)doll


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Ok I watched this video earlier - and as much as I love all dogs, if I had a gun in my hands and I had a rottie lunging at me the way the officers did, I probably would have shot also. It doesn't make it right, but having seen first hand the damage dogs can do, I probably would have reacted the same way the officer did.
> 
> If anyone is to blame, it's the @sshole owner who put the dog in that position. I couldnt' figure out the whole story but it seemed like he was being a cocky jerk and 'made' the cops come after him. And yes he put the dog away but he had to have known that the dog could jump out of the car.
> 
> I know there may be some who disagree with me, but after watching the video, shooting the dog seemed to be a last resort. It wasn't until the dog jumped at them that he was shot. So sad but again, I can't really blame the cops or the dog, I blame the owner.


I feel the same way as Stacy on this one. 

I was not going to subject myself to seeing yet another very sad video of a dog being hurt today ... it is just getting to be too much. (I know I am not alone on this) I knew enough just by reading the rest of the posts on here that the dog was shot. So, why torture myself more. 

Now ... I did watch the video until I knew what was going to happen. I then went back and watched it frame by frame ... except for watching the dog get shot. It appears to me that the dog was lunging at one of the officers ... so, what was the cop supposed to do??? The owner should have given a command to the dog to stay ... and, I bet the dog would not have gotten shot. 

I think one has to be bitten by a bigger dog ... and, I mean be really bitten with deep wounds ... to understand the trauma. Years later, I still have a scar on my leg from a dog bite ... and, with a dog that wouldn't let go until someone pulled him away. 

What I don't understand is why the guy was arrested ... and why all of the poilce were in that neighborhood. I just hear guys laughing in the background.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Darn it, why did I watch that. I should have known better. I keep seeing that poor dog thrashing on the ground and now I'm in tears. Even if it was lunging and the officers had no choice, I can't stand to see it suffering. That was heartbreaking.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I feel the same way as Stacy on this one.
> 
> I was not going to subject myself to seeing yet another very sad video of a dog being hurt today ... it is just getting to be too much. (I know I am not alone on this) I knew enough just by reading the rest of the posts on here that the dog was shot. So, why torture myself more.
> 
> ...



From what I can gather (from reading the comments on Youtube) there is a longer version of the video where the guy just drives up (it was a hostage situation, that is why all the cop cars were there) and he gets out with his dog and just starts filming, breaching the police perimeter. That is why he was put in hand cuffs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if the dog survived.

Never mind, I just saw the title of the video.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

The dog owner is idiot but if you can(I can't) watch video again. 2 polisman were at the back of dog owner, the rotty stopped but 3rd idiot came and shake hand infront of dog, that is normal reaction for dog to attack after that. Just step back, the dog is listening to owner, the dog is not human and will give away his life. again, POLISMAN MUST know how to work with dogs!! After many compliance in Russia we have rights to record the police, and now they are much nicer. They should let the owner to luck the car first. Why the 3rd one came? he has too long nose, why he stop shooting? Can you hear at the back voice? How can you do that in public? What kids will think about police? I start to teach my kids that in todays days they could not trust police, as they give tickets just because, as they are liars, and they have no heart or brain


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> Does anyone know if the dog survived.
> 
> Never mind, I just saw the title of the video.


They don't give the dog's body to the owner


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This was the Hawthorne Police departments statement of what happened and why the guy was put in handcuffs to begin with. Watching the video, this seems to be an accurate progression of events.

And I still say the owner of the dog is at fault here.

_Statement from the Hawthorne Police Department on the incident:
_ 
_On June 30, 2013, at approximately 5:44pm, Officers from the Hawthorne Police Department responded to a residence in regard to an armed robbery - gun used -- which occurred to two individuals inside of a home. Upon arrival, Officers engaged several subjects involved in the robbery, who quickly barricaded themselves in the home and refused orders to come out. Officers used several resources, including the Department's armored tactical vehicle and a loud-speaker vehicle, in an attempt to communicate and bring the incident to safe resolution. After an approximate one hour and forty-five minute standoff, the individuals surrendered from teahouse and the suspect responsible for the robbery was identified and arrested.

_*During this evolving critical incident and the extraction of suspects from the home, Officers containing the location were interfered with by an individual. This interference included loud, distracting music (from the individual's vehicle), and his intentional walking within close proximity to armed Officers, while holding an 80-pound Rottweiler on a long leash-line. These acts, in totality, created an increasingly dangerous situation and demanded officers' focus away from the matter at hand. By comparison, numerous citizens were filming similarly as the suspect, but from a safe distance and compliant to Officers' regards.*

_Once all parties to the original robbery incident were apprehended, two officers approached this suspect to address the violation(s) of law. Just prior to approach, the suspect placed his dog back into his car, but did not close the windows. AS the suspect was being taken into custody, his Rottweiler became agitated and jumped out of the car, approaching the officers who were making the arrest. An assisting officer came to aid and attempted to control the Rottweiler, first by gaining control of the leash. However, the dog lunged and made aggressive movements towards the officer(s). Fearing that the attacking Rottweiler would imminently bite the officer(s), one officer fired his duty weapon several times, striking and killing the dog. The suspect, later identified as Leon Rosby, was arrested and booked at the Hawthorne Police Department Jail for 'Interference with Officer(s)'._
_The Hawthorne Police Department is conducting a comprehensive investigation into the actions of each party, our Officers, and to ensure appropriate adherence to our Department polices and procedures. Additionally, the Department is truly sensitive to the invariable loss of the dog in this incident._


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Thank you Stacy. I am still thinking that that polisman must be fired


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The owner was irresponsible and caused the whole thing. He could have closed those windows tighter or shut the dog's leash in the car door. He shouldn't have gotten involved period... and his dog paid the ultimate price... The dog was doing what dog's do. protect their family...

The area they were in has gang activity and sadly dogs are trained by them to attack. Officers don't know if a dog will attack or not,from the angle he didn't look like he was biting, maybe jumping up...it's hard to tell...

We had a rescue dog that would attack anyone in uniform, or a percieved uniform...like those Carhart work clothes that kinda look like uniforms... if you changed your clothes to jeans and a teeshirt, she was fine, weird but true...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to agree. It's not really the cop's fault. Survival instinct kicks in when you're in a situation like this. Only a few days ago a lot of us here on SM were in agreement over brutal killing of a snake. The brain doesn't have time to think back to the latest episode of 'It's me or the dog' when a big dog is looking like he means serious harm. You have a weapon, you protect yourself.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

I wonder what if it was a smaller dog, like our Malts. I don't know about their protocol, but I think they should have let the owner out of the hand cuffs and handle the situation. There are cops everywhere, I don't think it is likely for the owner and the dog to escape from the scene. It is just so upsetting...I hate you internet..


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Emmayui said:


> I wonder what if it was a smaller dog, like our Malts. I don't know about their protocol, but I think they should have let the owner out of the hand cuffs and handle the situation. There are cops everywhere, I don't think it is likely for the owner and the dog to escape from the scene. It is just so upsetting...I hate you internet..


I would have been upset with the cop if it was a smaller dog. Only because there is no way a small dog can kill a grown man. Even if a small dog bites, it's not comparable to the damage a rottweiler can cause. It's not just appearances, it's actual facts. People die from big dog attacks.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I would have been upset with the cop if it was a smaller dog. Only because there is no way a small dog can kill a grown man. Even if a small dog bites, it's not comparable to the damage a rottweiler can cause. It's not just appearances, it's actual facts. People die from big dog attacks.


I imagine this must be hard for that police officer too. It's easy to think from a distance that I would just let the dog bite me than shoot it..:crying:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Ok I watched this video earlier - and as much as I love all dogs, if I had a gun in my hands and I had a rottie lunging at me the way the officers did, I probably would have shot also. It doesn't make it right, but having seen first hand the damage dogs can do, I probably would have reacted the same way the officer did.
> 
> If anyone is to blame, it's the @sshole owner who put the dog in that position. I couldnt' figure out the whole story but it seemed like he was being a cocky jerk and 'made' the cops come after him. And yes he put the dog away but he had to have known that the dog could jump out of the car.
> 
> I know there may be some who disagree with me, but after watching the video, shooting the dog seemed to be a last resort. It wasn't until the dog jumped at them that he was shot. So sad but again, I can't really blame the cops or the dog, I blame the owner.


I couldn't have said it better, myself, Stacy...the dog lunged, and that is when it was shot...so sad..


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

After my husband came home first his question was "What happened?" I told him about this video without my opinion.I recommend my husband not to watch the video, but he decided to do so. He said the same, the policeman is so unprofessional and really afraid. The dog is very well behaved and the 3rd policeman should not knee to him and then jump back when dog turned his head to him. After dog owner told doggy to stay the dog was sniffing the grass. Even when dog jumped, according to my hubby's words it looks like he was trying to play(I thought he was trying to pull policeman dawn). Another mistake he did, he can shot only once in paw, another mistake, they didn't let owner to put the dog back in the car and lock hime there. Well, both of us, I and my hubby grew up in different country, where we allowed to record police and every policeman has K9 classes before become a policeman. 
PS. I want to say so sorry about my language, when I am in bad emotions I could not write English in right way.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think it's that easy to shoot a moving dog in the paw, or a human in the arm just to "wing him" like they used to do in old Western movies. 

I believe that police are trained to use their weapons to bring the threat down as surely and quickly as possible, and that usually means aiming for the body. If they aim for a paw or arm or leg, and miss, that could be fatal for the officer and any other humans involved.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

mss said:


> I don't think it's that easy to shoot a moving dog in the paw, or a human in the arm just to "wing him" like they used to do in old Western movies.
> 
> I believe that police are trained to use their weapons to bring the threat down as surely and quickly as possible, and that usually means aiming for the body. If they aim for a paw or arm or leg, and miss, that could be fatal for the officer and any other humans involved.


so sad he kept shooting after first time. The bullet was already in . Do police has electroshocks? that can be useful too but also can kill


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a nephew that is a police officer in San Diego, CA. He is a 30 yo man, father of 3, devoted to his wife and the church. I don't even know how he turned out to be such a wonderful, devoted, caring man. I despise all the words against police, or any form of generalization as it doesn't reflect the reality. In every aspect of life you find the good and the bad on the same bag. 
The police officer did what he thought was the right thing to do - and I would myself have done the same if a dog that can indeed hurt me had such an idiot as a owner that put the innocent animal in such circumstances.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Tashulia25 said:


> so sad he kept shooting after first time. The bullet was already in . Do police has electroshocks? that can be useful too but also can kill


Perhaps you don't know about Hawthorne. It is a place where the residents just hate the police, even when the police are there to help them. I watched the video and it was heartbreaking. The first shot did not kill the dog, but he was writhing in pain. The officer had to shoot him again to end his suffering. It was a very, very sad affair....but all the blame has to be on the shoulders of the man who chose to interfere when the police where there to help victims of a hostage situation. You can see that the man, who had the dog (on a ridiculous extenda-leash) was just begging to be arrested.

It is a very difficult situation in communities such as this one in Hawthorne. There are so many violent people, so many frightened people, law enforcement officers may be good or bad, but they are constantly threatened. It is a situation for which there is no easy way to see who is right and who is wrong. It is just plain ugly...and sad.

But, this man did not need to cross police lines. He did not need to get arrested...he chose to, for what ever motives he had. His dog was not a victim of police brutality, his dog was a victim of a stupid person.

Wanna bet the ******** sues the police department? He was 100% responsible for the death of his dog.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Perhaps you don't know about Hawthorne. It is a place where the residents just hate the police, even when the police are there to help them. I watched the video and it was heartbreaking. The first shot did not kill the dog, but he was writhing in pain. The officer had to shoot him again to end his suffering. It was a very, very sad affair....but all the blame has to be on the shoulders of the man who chose to interfere when the police where there to help victims of a hostage situation. You can see that the man, who had the dog (on a ridiculous extenda-leash) was just begging to be arrested.
> 
> It is a very difficult situation in communities such as this one in Hawthorne. There are so many violent people, so many frightened people, law enforcement officers may be good or bad, but they are constantly threatened. It is a situation for which there is no easy way to see who is right and who is wrong. It is just plain ugly...and sad.
> 
> ...



Actually that was a fantastic post Sylvia!!! :goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great post, Sylvia. Perhaps one has to see Hawthorne or atleast understand the kind of area that is to completely understand the situation. Completely agree about cops always having their guard up. With the amount of incidents that happen there, yet another added nuisance (this guy with his dog) did not help.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sylie said:


> *He was 100% responsible for the death of his dog.*


I totally agree with this, I just want that in police work only professional people.
One day my Godmother's hubby came home in MI so upset, the lady hit by the car little deer(the are true problems there), my God mom's hubby stopped the car and wanted to get that baby to his brother's farm, he knows how baby deer play death, as he said the deer had back leg problem but before he can get that baby police came and shoot the dear in head right infront of all people who were there. Godmother's husband was crying as he knew he can help this creature.
I feel that it is right thing to shot the dog if owner makes dog to attack (we have that problem with idiots who train pitbulls to fight), or if dog was without owner and no one can stop him/her.
was shocked about leash, as I would never walk rottweiler on long leash but dog from video was very well trained. I feel bad for dog only , not for owner or policeman , they both deserve what they are going through now. I hope the owner will never get another dog, or hopefully he learned his lesson and blame himself not the police. I hope the young policeman watch this video million times and learned his mistakes.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Perhaps you don't know about Hawthorne. It is a place where the residents just hate the police, even when the police are there to help them. I watched the video and it was heartbreaking. The first shot did not kill the dog, but he was writhing in pain. The officer had to shoot him again to end his suffering. It was a very, very sad affair....but all the blame has to be on the shoulders of the man who chose to interfere when the police where there to help victims of a hostage situation. You can see that the man, who had the dog (on a ridiculous extenda-leash) was just begging to be arrested.
> 
> It is a very difficult situation in communities such as this one in Hawthorne. There are so many violent people, so many frightened people, law enforcement officers may be good or bad, but they are constantly threatened. It is a situation for which there is no easy way to see who is right and who is wrong. It is just plain ugly...and sad.
> 
> ...


*I thought the same thing...first thing he will do is sue them for his stupidity and arrogance...*


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

I am balling right now in sadness and anger. That Bleep Bleep Bleep Officer! I only saw that dog react in the only way Mother Nature would have intended, and didn't see any real threat from the dog. The officer should have handled things in a different way. My gosh what is wrong with him!! I hope the by-standers gave him a piece of their minds, that Bleep Bleep officer provoked the dog by first coming toward him, the dog only then came back at him.Ugh, I am SO disgusted, this was so disturbing that I couldn't watch the whole thing. I wish that officer would be held accountable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! Just awful altogether. Obviously handled incorrectly in the heat of the moment. Hopefully it will lead to extra training/procedures of police officers so that if a suspect has an animal, that if at all possible, it should be safely secured by owner before cuffing etc. especially when they knew he had a big breed like that. So sad. Heartbreaking watching the poor dog writhing in agony. :crying: :crying:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> I would have been upset with the cop if it was a smaller dog. Only because there is no way a small dog can kill a grown man. Even if a small dog bites, it's not comparable to the damage a rottweiler can cause. It's not just appearances, it's actual facts. People die from big dog attacks.


Probably might have turned out different since a small dog isn't as deadly as a larger more powerful dog...
The man was wrong screaming about civil rights in a hostage situation that he knew nothing about...notice everyone else was staying back... He's the one that chose to get all up in their business and didn't stay back and distracted the officers from doing their jobs...
He probably heard all the others laughing and watching him, and it only egged him on to take it farther...

He's already filed a suit and it's not his first suit...

I feel so badly for the dog...


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

GracieMyHrt said:


> I am balling right now in sadness and anger. That Bleep Bleep Bleep Officer! I only saw that dog react in the only way Mother Nature would have intended, and didn't see any real threat from the dog. The officer should have handled things in a different way. My gosh what is wrong with him!! I hope the by-standers gave him a piece of their minds, that Bleep Bleep officer provoked the dog by first coming toward him, the dog only then came back at him.Ugh, I am SO disgusted, this was so disturbing that I couldn't watch the whole thing. I wish that officer would be held accountable!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly my thoughts. 
That was so sad.


----------

